# CUPS1.1.15r2 problems (or not)?

## avatar

I've read through the forums and it seems that CUPS1.1.15r2 doesn't work with some types of HP printers (mine is a Deskjet870Cxi). 

Is there a way to tell whether you have a CUPS problem, or whether it is a hardware problem? For example, would

```
echo "This is a Printer Test" > /dev/lp0
```

produce any kind of output even without CUPS? (Mine doesn't. I just wanted to check whether the parallel port was working). During boot up I got this:

```
parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport_pc: Via 686A parallel port: io=0x378

lp0: using parport0 (polling).
```

So I assume it's OK with what I complied into the kernel.

When trying to print, I get the following error in /var/log/cups/error_log:

```
"Unable to convert file 0 to printable format for job 1!"
```

I presumed it didn't work because I had an incompatible ppd (I was using the deskjet.ppd supplied with CUPS)

I then went to http://www.linuxprinting.org and generated a ppd file, which had the description:

"HP DeskJet 870C, Foomatic + cdj850", which I copied to /usr/share/cups/model/. I restarted cupsd and tried to print again. Again nothing happened. The error_log:

```

I [04/Aug/2002:00:54:44 +0000] Job 2 queued on 'dj870cxi' by 'root'.

I [04/Aug/2002:00:54:44 +0000] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 4573) for job 2.

I [04/Aug/2002:00:54:44 +0000] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/cupsomatic (PID 4574) for job 2.

I [04/Aug/2002:00:54:44 +0000] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/parallel (PID 4575) for job 2.

I [04/Aug/2002:00:57:33 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=4592)

I [04/Aug/2002:01:08:10 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=4615)

I [04/Aug/2002:01:08:12 +0000] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=4616)

```

Basically, on http://localhost:631/printers, it just says Printer State:idle, accepting jobs. "Ready to print.".

So, is this an indication of a CUPS problem? (I would have to down-grade to CUPS1.1.14?)

----------

## Lasker

 *avatar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Is there a way to tell whether you have a CUPS problem, or whether it is a hardware problem? 

 

No. Just try & error.  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> For example, would
> 
> ```
> echo "This is a Printer Test" > /dev/lp0
> ```
> ...

 

This should run even without CUPS. First make sure to repair this before anything else. 

I can't see anything wrong with your 3 lines of kernel output though.

----------

## avatar

Do you have any ideas on fixing this first part

```
echo "This is a Printer Test" > /dev/lp0
```

which produces no output at all on the printer.

I have enabled both parallel port support + pc style hardware, and also the parallel port support under character devices.

----------

## Lasker

What does 'lsmod' say?

You should see parport and parport_pc here, at least after executing

```
echo "This is a Printer Test" > /dev/lp0
```

If not, try 'modprobe parport' and 'modprobe parport_pc' and check with 'lsmod' again.

Are you sure, your printer is ok? Did he run somewhere else before (or on another os, perhaps you're on a dual-boot system?)

Ahem, just for sure (I know it's a silly question): Your printer isn't an USB - printer?

----------

## avatar

 *Quote:*   

> What does 'lsmod' say?
> 
> You should see parport and parport_pc here, at least after executing 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

lsmod doesn't show parport or parport_pc. I compiled these into the kernel, not as modules, so I don't know whether they would show on lsmod or not!

 *Quote:*   

> If not, try 'modprobe parport' and 'modprobe parport_pc' and check with 'lsmod' again.

 

tried modprobe parport

it gives me

```
modprobe: Can't locate module parport
```

 *Quote:*   

> Are you sure, your printer is ok? Did he run somewhere else before (or on another os, perhaps you're on a dual-boot system?) 

 

My printer is OK, I am currently dual boot on Win2000, and it works OK in Windows.

 *Quote:*   

> Ahem, just for sure (I know it's a silly question): Your printer isn't an USB - printer?

 

Nope, definitly parallel port.

----------

## Lasker

I'm slowly running out of ideas, strange thing that.

One last try:

Did you activate 'Parallel printer support' in section 'Character devices' in your kernel config (CONFIG_SERIAL=m/y)?

And If you did so: 'm' or 'y'?

----------

## Kabuto

There was a similar problem when 1.1.15 came out.  the pstoraster is now included in the latest ghostscript.  Make sure you have that emerged.

----------

## avatar

Lasker said:

 *Quote:*   

> Did you activate 'Parallel printer support' in section 'Character devices' in your kernel config (CONFIG_SERIAL=m/y)?
> 
> And If you did so: 'm' or 'y'?

 

I put Y (i.e. a small *), not M.

Kabuto said:

 *Quote:*   

> There was a similar problem when 1.1.15 came out. the pstoraster is now included in the latest ghostscript. Make sure you have that emerged.

 

ghostscript 7.05.0-r1 was automatically emerged as a dependency when I emerged CUPS 1.1.15

----------

## Lasker

 *Kabuto wrote:*   

> There was a similar problem when 1.1.15 came out.  the pstoraster is now included in the latest ghostscript.  Make sure you have that emerged.

 

I'm sure it's *not* a CUPS problem: I can print

```
echo "This is a Printer Test" > /dev/lp0
```

even if cupsd is not running.

Since this doesn't work for avatar I'm sure he has another problem.

But I have to give up here.  :Sad: 

@avatar: You must not trust me here, I'm not the 'printer-master'.

If in doubt, try downgrading to CUPS 1.1.14: I only don't believe that it would work for you.

----------

## avatar

I'll try re-compiling the kernel, and see if that works.

----------

## Kabuto

Ghostscript 7.05.3 is what I am using.  Try upgrading.  Also you can go to www.linuxprinting.org.  I would double check the HOWTO's.  You might have missed one small step somewhere.  But the error is the exact same error I had when pstoraster wasn't present.  It resides in /usr/lib/cups/filter.

----------

## Lasker

 *Kabuto wrote:*   

> Ghostscript 7.05.3 is what I am using.  Try upgrading.  Also you can go to www.linuxprinting.org.  I would double check the HOWTO's.  You might have missed one small step somewhere.  But the error is the exact same error I had when pstoraster wasn't present.  It resides in /usr/lib/cups/filter.

 

If you refer to:

```
"Unable to convert file 0 to printable format for job 1!"
```

This "error-message" seems to mean all and nothing.

I had this same message before I solved all my problems with downgrading to cups-1.1.14-r4.

All that has nothing to do with not beeing able to print directly to > /dev/lp0.

----------

## avatar

I agree with Lasker that I have a more basic problem than with even CUPS. My parallel port seems to exist:

```

#lpinfo -v

network socket

network http

network ipp

network lpd

direct parallel:/dev/lp0

serial serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200

serial serial:/dev/ttyS1?baud=115200

```

I also have 

```
/dev/printers/0
```

which I don't know what it is and why it is there.

I've downgraded to CUPS1.1.14r4, but the problem still remains that nothing is printed. 

When trying to print say

```
echo var/log/cups/error_log > dev/lp0
```

I get nothing. I'd expect, anything, even garbage to be printed. 

The printer itself does react: printer's power LED (green) blinks on and off for a few moments, but then another LED blinks (amber) on/off continuously for ever. When I reboot, sometimes only the first word in a test file is printed. 

One thing which I have overlooked is the kernel version.I think I'll recompile the current kernel one more time, then maybe upgrade to the next one. I'm currently using xfs-sources, which is  as I understand a patched version of sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r5 with xfs. I'll try upgrading to the latest sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r7 and see what happens.

----------

## Lasker

 *avatar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> When trying to print say
> 
> ```
> ...

 

What you discribe here sounds somewhat similar to me:

I don't know anything about your printer but mine (a HP880C) has no power button und thus he's usually on all the time.

So it happens sometimes that there remains some trash in the printer buffer, which doesn't clear even after a PC-reset.

So the only solution with my printer in such case is to pull off the power line (!).

That's the only way to 'reset' my printer. Just a suggestion...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm currently using xfs-sources, which is  as I understand a patched version of sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r5 with xfs. I'll try upgrading to the latest sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r7 and see what happens.

 

I'm using gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r7.

I can hardly believe that the choice of kernel-version is somehow related to your printer problem.

P.S.: /dev/lp0 is (or better: should be) softlinked to /dev/printers/0

So nothing wrong with it.

----------

## Kabuto

? Did you check the rights to /dev/lp0?  The only other thing might be to enable ECP/EPP.

----------

## avatar

 *Quote:*   

> Kabuto wrote ? Did you check the rights to /dev/lp0? 

 

Here's the output from ls /dev -l | grep lp0

```
lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           10 Aug  7 17:18 lp0 -> printers/0
```

 *Quote:*   

> The only other thing might be to enable ECP/EPP.

 

What is ECP/EPP?

----------

## Kabuto

Can someone confirm the rights?  All I have is networked printers, so I don't compile Parallel support.  I would think you need +w, right?

I think this is right...  Regular printer support is called SPP and can only talk one way to the printer.  ECP/EPP allow biderectional transfer of data on the parallel port.  A lot of new printers will report their status and recommend/require biderectional.  I also think ECP/EPP will use DMA transfer so it isn't tieing up the CPU with interrupts as much.  I think this is right.  Been too long since I looked.

----------

## avatar

Well, it seems I had the parallel port working all along!  :Embarassed:   when printing say

```
echo "foo" > /dev/lp0
```

the printer goes into standby mode and I have to physically press the button for it to actually print! So now I know the parallel port works (kind of). Back to CUPS. 

When I print an actual file, i.e. 

```
lp /var/log/cups/error_log
```

the output prints onto the paper this error

```
Unknown device: cdj850
```

The error_log says:

```
I [08/Aug/2002:23:55:14 +0000] Job 9 queued on 'dj870cxi' by 'root'.

I [08/Aug/2002:23:55:14 +0000] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/texttops (PID 3433) for job 9.

I [08/Aug/2002:23:55:14 +0000] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 3434) for job 9.

I [08/Aug/2002:23:55:14 +0000] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/cupsomatic (PID 3435) for job 9.

I [08/Aug/2002:23:55:14 +0000] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/parallel (PID 3436) for job 9.

E [08/Aug/2002:23:55:14 +0000] PID 3435 stopped with status 32!
```

The last part of the log is I presume responsible for printing out the aforementioned error.

mmm....the ppd I'm using is "HP DeskJet 870C, Foomatic + cdj850". I'll try with a different ppd...

----------

